# North Myrtle Beach Fishing?



## PACC

Hi,
I'm headed down to North Myrtle Beach at the end of July with a lot of family for a week. It's only going to be my son and I fishing out of 20 people. I've never been there before and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for any kind of fishing. Surf, piers, charter boats, head boats- offshore, inshore, inland? Any type of fish is fine but good eating fish is a plus! I have also heard they do some crabbing down there. Any info would be great- especially charter, head boat recommendations. It's hard to look online because every charters website looks great. 

Tight lines! Thanks!

Phil


----------



## Bonecrusher

Sent you a PM and here is a little more info http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=252544


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Right in downtown myrtle(maybe 1/2 hr drive) is 2nd ave pier.I go down every last wk of may and fish off there every day.Pinfish croakers ,sheephead,pigfish,bluefish,shark,rays,flounder,etc.,etc.$25 gets a pole,bait and fishing pass for 24hrs.Or If you bring rods,bait is $6 and pass is $5.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98

Visit the town of calabash NC for your seafood. Its about 30 min. From north myrtle. There is a couple very reasonable headboats that take out of little river SC 10 minutes inland. The piers are to expensive and can be hit or miss. There is plenty of fish access to fish sound side inlet. Also most bridges are good as well and have platforms.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PACC

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## Tom G

send me a PM telling me where you are staying I go every year since 88


----------



## skycruiser

take the main drag all the way past cherry grove beach until it dead ends. Basically the NC border. you can park along the road and walk out to the inlet which has fantastic fishing


----------



## ironman172

cherry grove pier or a little south of that is Apache pier....that time of year flounder was biting in the past, Apache pier right before the end where it cost more to king fish on the end....all week, only saw one small king caught....but a bunch of good flounder on the bottom under the pier
the people off to the left of the bait tank were flounder fishing ....plus there is cleaning tables there too....not sure about Cherry Grove

.


----------



## NCbassattack

I spend many vacations in that area fishing. Little River Inlet has several good charters that go as far as the Gulf Stream, and catches include red snapper, grouper, king and spanish mackerel, wahoo, dolphinfish (mahimahi), black sea bass, and many others. The bays and inlets are great for red drum and speckled sea trout. The surf has many species, including spanish, blues, kingfish, pompano, and flounder.
Best seafood on the planet is in the little town of Calabash where Little River Inlet is located.
Just joined here today, I live in NC, and will be glad to give any info to your guys on fishing the southeast.


----------



## NCbassattack

ironman172 said:


> cherry grove pier or a little south of that is Apache pier....that time of year flounder was biting in the past, Apache pier right before the end where it cost more to king fish on the end....all week, only saw one small king caught....but a bunch of good flounder on the bottom under the pier
> the people off to the left of the bait tank were flounder fishing ....plus there is cleaning tables there too....not sure about Cherry Grove
> 
> .


Cherry Grove has cleaning tables too, and the pier itself is fairly new (a hurricane took it apart). The world record tiger shark was taken off that pier in 1964, 1780 pounds!
Here is a site that may be helpful.
http://littleriverfishing.com/


----------



## WeekendWarrior

If your looking for a Charter, I highly recommend Captain Keith. Very good guy and honest. He was born and raised in the area and will accommodate.

http://northmyrtlebeachfishingcharters.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=1214

As for Pier fishing, Springmaid pier is far better then others mentioned. Cherry Grove gets all the attention due to the Tiger Shark rod/reel record, but Springmaid is the locals favorite and is without crowds. 

I have been watching the water temps and this year it will be a little slower then normal. I would say mid June the big blacktips will arrive on the beach. They will be a few weeks behind. The whiting will be tough, my guess is smaller flounder will start to jetty and the blue fish will be there as normal. 

Here is another good sight for MB fishing.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/forumdisplay.php?10-South-Carolina-Georgia& 

Good luck!


----------



## ress

Welcome NCbass!! What brings a person from NC to OGF?


----------



## NCbassattack

Was looking at a site for AC Shiner baits, and your site popped up. Thought it would be cool to perhaps share tactics!


----------



## NCbassattack

Cherry Grove Pier is best fished early and late. Best time I ever had was between 9 and midnight.


----------



## ress

I've been trying to get to MB to fish for awhile. Now I've got an insider for the good spots!


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

What type of equipment would recommend for pier fishing. I'm heading down June 21 to Garden City. Any advise would be great. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98

I use just your standard 7' pole and spincast(openface) reel with 15 pound mono or 30 pound braid with mono leader. Most ocean goers load up on big equipment thats a waste. Ive caught 60 pound cobia on this setup throwing plugs in NC. Just use what you already have.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## beaver

ostbucks98 said:


> I use just your standard 7' pole and spincast(openface) reel with 15 pound mono or 30 pound braid with mono leader. Most ocean goers load up on big equipment thats a waste. Ive caught 60 pound cobia on this setup throwing plugs in NC. Just use what you already have.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app



BINGO! I don't buy anything special other than baits when I go down. Use my existing rigs. I may change the line, but the rig is the same as I use here. That's all you'll need for anything that doesn't require a charter captain. If you do go offshore and need a bigger rig, odds are whoever is taking you out will have that covered. 

Definitely make sure you know how to disassemble your reels and clean/grease them good too. That saltwater and sand is hell on reels.


----------



## ostbucks98

Great point...i always spray mine with freshwater after fishing

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tom G

yes you should always rinse reel off with fresh water every time I even use wd40 after I rinse


----------



## Wmbuckeye557

I was hoping that's what everyone would say. I am excited to go down there and give it a try. I think we are going to charter one day, but I enjoy finding fish in new places on my own. Thanks for the info!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NCbassattack

Best to use wire leaders when fishing for blues. They can chomp braid or mono effortlessly.


----------



## ostbucks98

Yeah some do...most blue ive caught run about 2 pounds biggest about 20". I throw variety of gotcha lures and rattletraps work really well. I dont remember them ever cutting me off. Had a guy once get his thumb bit and although he looked like he needed 10 stitches he kept plugging away.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WeekendWarrior

beaver said:


> BINGO! I don't buy anything special other than baits when I go down. Use my existing rigs. I may change the line, but the rig is the same as I use here. That's all you'll need for anything that doesn't require a charter captain. If you do go offshore and need a bigger rig, odds are whoever is taking you out will have that covered.
> 
> Definitely make sure you know how to disassemble your reels and clean/grease them good too. That saltwater and sand is hell on reels.


If you plan on Surf fishing the standard "Ohio Rig" will not work. The whole idea of the larger rod is to get your line above the breakers. If you have the ability to to view the ocean at high tide from an elevated position (ie high rise condo), try to identify the the drop offs. When found, fish there during next high tide. 

Braid line in the ocean sucks. The salt chalks the line and causes friction at casting release. I prefer to use vegetable spray on my rig after a fresh water rinse. WD40 is made to help remove moisture, which in turn can breakdown your line. Prior to heading home I use brake cleaner on the inside of my reels and lubricate with white lithium grease. If you do not have that, standard Vaseline will work. 

If you plan on chartering, either choose a "Salt Flats Charter" - Which will yield Sea Trout, Flounder, Blue Fish, Drum, some sharks etc. Or choose a charter that will take you to the gulf stream. The ride to the gulf stream sucks (long and boring), but if you have a good captain he will have bean bags, food and music to help pass the time. Head boats will yield majority Sea Bass. If you do choose a head boat (Voyager or Capt Dicks) bring your own mullet. They will sell you some for extra and the price is ridiculous.

Pier fishing is ok, but plan to bake out there during the day. Powder the balls and wear some serious SPF, that hot sun will not be fun!! A standard two hook drop and your "Ohio Rig" can be used. However, it is not uncommon to have a fish large enough to snap your rod in half. A skate or ray can do that very easy. 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ostbucks98

Thats what drag is for

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ironman172

for the pier have a drop net at least....when I first started going I took the handle out of my landing net, I use up here and put a rope on it....need to add weight to it to get it to sink otherwise it will all float and next to impossible to get a fish in it....since then I have made a real one out of stainless rod with net along with a stainless gaff for the bigger toothy fish that will eat a net up....always good to be prepared and not have to depend on someone else(equipment) except to use your stuff and help


----------



## WeekendWarrior

ironman172 said:


> for the pier have a drop net at least....when I first started going I took the handle out of my landing net, I use up here and put a rope on it....need to add weight to it to get it to sink otherwise it will all float and next to impossible to get a fish in it....since then I have made a real one out of stainless rod with net along with a stainless gaff for the bigger toothy fish that will eat a net up....always good to be prepared and not have to depend on someone else(equipment) except to use your stuff and help


Great tip!!!!!

ostbucks98 - Your comment made me laugh! Thanks

PIER - 
Ever catch a King on a 6'6" IM6 Rod and a Medium Spin Cast? Guarantee you can set the drag all you want, but it want help. With that being said, I am not saying you can't catch the occasional sand shark, small blue, whiting, sea trout - But good luck on anything much bigger. The average weight size to get your rig to the bottom is 3 ounces on a relatively calm day, forget adding a sputnik weight. Combine the rig and the catch and no ability to gaff the fish equates to a recipe for a good laugh for fellow fisherman. Casting from a pier is frowned upon and not to mention dangerous. Too many walkers/watchers are on the piers and to cast a plug or a Rapala is crazy.

BEACH -
If you are fishing the suds, then using a freshwater rig can work. But I have pulled some very large fish out of the suds and been in battle for upwards of 20+ minutes with a 9ft heavy ocean rod. I can't imagine a standard rig. Again, not saying impossible - but extremely challenging! 

Fish in the ocean have grown up fighting tides, currents and predators. They swim and fight much faster/greater then most freshwater fish. Thus the reason they make heavier rods/reels for Surf/Open ocean fishing.


----------



## ostbucks98

If your not familiar with casting lures for blues off piers then i really doubt youve been on a real fishing pier......and i can use 1 ounce weight and catch spot,flounder and sheephead all day. Lets be realistic at myrtle or any pier for that matter their is a chance for something huge to come in and wreck your day. Talk to the locals. They have plenty of jokes for the out of towners who show up with 100 pound mono and reels the size of a basketball. If you need a clue look at the equipment the pier rents out.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NCbassattack

WeekendWarrior said:


> If you plan on Surf fishing the standard "Ohio Rig" will not work. The whole idea of the larger rod is to get your line above the breakers. If you have the ability to to view the ocean at high tide from an elevated position (ie high rise condo), try to identify the the drop offs. When found, fish there during next high tide.
> 
> Braid line in the ocean sucks. The salt chalks the line and causes friction at casting release. I prefer to use vegetable spray on my rig after a fresh water rinse. WD40 is made to help remove moisture, which in turn can breakdown your line. Prior to heading home I use brake cleaner on the inside of my reels and lubricate with white lithium grease. If you do not have that, standard Vaseline will work.
> 
> If you plan on chartering, either choose a "Salt Flats Charter" - Which will yield Sea Trout, Flounder, Blue Fish, Drum, some sharks etc. Or choose a charter that will take you to the gulf stream. The ride to the gulf stream sucks (long and boring), but if you have a good captain he will have bean bags, food and music to help pass the time. Head boats will yield majority Sea Bass. If you do choose a head boat (Voyager or Capt Dicks) bring your own mullet. They will sell you some for extra and the price is ridiculous.
> 
> Pier fishing is ok, but plan to bake out there during the day. Powder the balls and wear some serious SPF, that hot sun will not be fun!! A standard two hook drop and your "Ohio Rig" can be used. However, it is not uncommon to have a fish large enough to snap your rod in half. A skate or ray can do that very easy.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!


Sage advice. The Gulf Stream is a long ride, but it can be some great fishing once you get there. But the prices there go up year after year because fuel gets more expensive as well.
As far as surf fishing goes, I much prefer the NC beaches, especially Topsail Island. Lots of piers there, and the Jolly Roger Pier is my personal favorite.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

ostbucks98 said:


> If your not familiar with casting lures for blues off piers then i really doubt youve been on a real fishing pier......and i can use 1 ounce weight and catch spot,flounder and sheephead all day. Lets be realistic at myrtle or any pier for that matter their is a chance for something huge to come in and wreck your day. Talk to the locals. They have plenty of jokes for the out of towners who show up with 100 pound mono and reels the size of a basketball. If you need a clue look at the equipment the pier rents out.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Truthfully, I haven't seen anyone casting for Blues off piers in Myrtle. I have seen them twitch straws for the Spaniards though if that counts? You can absolutely use 1 ounce for flounders, spots etc. It makes it easier to feel the bite, but with any coastal wind at all the current will tangle you with your neighbor. I'm not trying to say I know everything, I am just very familiar with MB and I do agree you don't need a basketball reel and 100lbs mono, but again if you are looking to land some bigger fish I highly suggest the Zebco 33 stays home.


----------



## ironman172

I've got a couple extra here(king gaff's), if anyone is interested before a trip....

.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

NCbassattack said:


> Sage advice. The Gulf Stream is a long ride, but it can be some great fishing once you get there. But the prices there go up year after year because fuel gets more expensive as well.
> As far as surf fishing goes, I much prefer the NC beaches, especially Topsail Island. Lots of piers there, and the Jolly Roger Pier is my personal favorite.


I agree with the fishing of NC beaches. It seems the Grand Strand really has some awkward surf at times. Another positive of NC is a lot of sharks birth there. Thus you are getting some hungry sharks coming and hungry sharks going. If I am not mistaken the Nurse and (Bull?) are the major birth sharks of that region. I think the Blacktips head a little further north and come back through the end of May into the first few weeks of June.

You are right about the prices of the Gulf Stream. We used to pay $695, it is close to double that now. I will say that fishing the Sunset Beach area by the new bridge and drifting over to the new docks has been very, very productive. I believe the Bull Shark on the video was right near there. Not uncommon to be on a good school of drum and all of a sudden JAWS comes in and screws it up


----------



## WeekendWarrior

ironman172 said:


> I've got a couple extra here(king gaff's), if anyone is interested before a trip....
> 
> .


You my friend are ready to rock!! Nice!!!!


----------



## ironman172

WeekendWarrior said:


> You my friend are ready to rock!! Nice!!!!


you have no idea .....I've been planing for years and years after each trip changing and adding always tweaking.....I just love pier fishing 

it amazes me on the east coast they use conventional equipment and the pan handle is spinning....and I am a spinning person

just part of what I take, when I go....some offshore stuff too in there

.


----------



## seang22

ironman172 said:


> you have no idea .....I've been planing for years and years after each trip changing and adding always tweaking.....I just love pier fishing
> 
> it amazes me on the east coast they use conventional equipment and the pan handle is spinning....and I am a spinning person
> 
> just part of what I take, when I go....some offshore stuff too in there
> 
> .



So do u tip the jigs or just throw them as is?


----------



## ironman172

sometimes with a strip of belly meat from a spanish .....those work great for spanish mac's & flounder....any other fish that are around....a lot safer then gotcha's when the rail is full .....cheap to make, so when you loose one is doesn't hurt as bad....the pink are for pompano whites for spanish sometimes the white head with the chartreuse skirt is good too.....I got board tying so changed it up a little

that was for our month long trip, I always like extra if something messes up with the gear and jigs I will give some away


----------



## WeekendWarrior

ironman172 said:


> sometimes with a strip of belly meat from a spanish & flouder .....those work great for spanish mac's....any other fish that are around....a lot safer then gotcha's when the rail is full .....cheap to make, so when you loose one is doesn't hurt as bad....the pink are for pompano whites for spanish sometimes the white head with the chartreuse skirt is good too.....I got board tying so changed it up a little
> 
> that was for our month long trip, I always like extra if something messes up with the gear and jigs I will give some away


What Pier do you typically go off of?


----------



## ironman172

always the Gulf coast ones....been to Myrtle Beach a couple times, but we prefer the Pan Handle and Gulf shores....bumped around for a little while and stayed at the open ones(piers) after the last H took a few out....but have settled back into where we first started our visiting at Gulf Shores Alabama .....2 spring break ago I had the pleasure of being there of the record setting king day with 192 caught .....never been that sore catching,netting and gaffing fish, between kings,bull reds,jack crevalle,cobia, just to name a few of the bigger ones that needed extra effort to get them on the deck
won the spanish division last fall in the first ever king / spanish tournament and had the winning king 5 feet up out of the water when the gaff tore out of its spine from a bad gaff shot....it was over 30lb....and the winning one was 16lb....Oh well.....the local sure were trying to beat the spanish that I caught the first day(Saturday) of the 2 week tourney when the rail was full of them


----------



## NCbassattack

WeekendWarrior said:


> I agree with the fishing of NC beaches. It seems the Grand Strand really has some awkward surf at times. Another positive of NC is a lot of sharks birth there. Thus you are getting some hungry sharks coming and hungry sharks going. If I am not mistaken the Nurse and (Bull?) are the major birth sharks of that region. I think the Blacktips head a little further north and come back through the end of May into the first few weeks of June.
> 
> You are right about the prices of the Gulf Stream. We used to pay $695, it is close to double that now. I will say that fishing the Sunset Beach area by the new bridge and drifting over to the new docks has been very, very productive. I believe the Bull Shark on the video was right near there. Not uncommon to be on a good school of drum and all of a sudden JAWS comes in and screws it up


 The beaches of NC are certainly better. If one has the means, an October trip to Cape Hatteras would be great! Red drum are plentiful and huge, and other species from spots and croakers to chopper blues are in abundance.
Oh, the bull shark was at Cherry Grove, NMB. Unless I miss my guess, it's the inlet behind the Boulineau's Store.


----------



## NCbassattack

Right now, action is heating up from Murrell's Inlet,SC, to Cape Hatteras, NC. Some kings have been taken off piers at Oak Island, NC, and blues are being taken in numbers at Holden Beach, NC. Red drum are showing up in the bays and inlets, along with sea trout and flounder. Spanish fishing is starting to get going as well, with more showing up each day. Croakers, spots and whiting are biting, as are a few pompano.


----------



## WeekendWarrior

NCbassattack said:


> Right now, action is heating up from Murrell's Inlet,SC, to Cape Hatteras, NC. Some kings have been taken off piers at Oak Island, NC, and blues are being taken in numbers at Holden Beach, NC. Red drum are showing up in the bays and inlets, along with sea trout and flounder. Spanish fishing is starting to get going as well, with more showing up each day. Croakers, spots and whiting are biting, as are a few pompano.


I love the report on Pompano showing up. This is mirroring seasons of yester-years. May-June (As you already know), used to hold HOT fishing action around Memorial Day. The last couple of years the rain and cold has sucked and the bite has been off. 

You might be right about the Bull Shark... I have had many not much smaller then that a%%hole take some keeper drums from me. Literally scares the crap out of me. Never can get used to it. Almost like a big bass on topwater smashing it at the boat. Just a little smaller


----------



## NCbassattack

The NC site I am on, in the surf fishing section, had a post about fishing down at EI ( Emerald Isle), and among the several species the family caught were a few quality pompanos, two over 14 inches long. This was May 6th through the 9th.
The folks dug their own bait, sand fleas (mole crabs).


----------



## ironman172

go to the gulf coast, for some good fishing


----------



## NCbassattack

ironman172 said:


> go to the gulf coast, for some good fishing


No question about that. Nice red drum fishing there too.


----------



## NCbassattack

Nice mahi mahi being caught out of Morehead City, NC. Also decent flounder fishing now at NMB in bays and canals. Sea trout and some spanish off piers as well. The big spanish run is coming any day now there.
Croakers, pinfish and spots in good numbers, as well as some pompano. Carolina Beach NC had three citation southern kingfish (AKA, whiting) caught in the surf last week.
Red drum doing well, some exceeding forty pounds. Fifty one pounder caught at Topsail last week...


----------



## NCbassattack

Heard from Cousin Rick today. Some really nice flounder being taken in bays and canals just off the beaches from Charleston to Wilmington.
14 year old girl caught a nine pounder at Topsail Island, NC.
Most being caught on menhaden with a circle hook.


----------



## colonel594

Gonna be heading down to North myrtle the end of next week for a much needed vacation! Any info on surf fishing for flounder and pompano.... Especially pompano!  those are the two I'm interested in actually targeting... Anything else will be a bonus! 

I'm interested in just a basic bottom rig as well as jigging.... Not really sure what kind of rod and line I'll need for throwing jigs? Thinking I'll need an assortment of jigs ranging up to around an ounce? 

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## NCbassattack

Your basic two hook bottom rig can be purchased at most tackle shops, or Wal Mart. The flounder will be more plentiful in the bays and inlets, pompanos in the surf. Pompanos love shrimp, but be advised, the frozen bait shrimp does not work nearly as well as fresh shrimp. For flounder, try live minnows ( popeyes) bought at any bait shop.
I use 12 pound Stren mono on my reels.
Remember also when surf fishing you will catch more than your target species. Pinfish, croakers, spots, small sharks, and the occasional drum or sea trout, and the abundant southern kingfish, called whiting by the locals.
Don't forget to grab a SC Marine license, required now. Have fun! I am going myself in a few weeks. Save me some fish!


----------



## colonel594

Thanks for the info! It's cheap enough for a 10 day non resident pass I figured I might as well take advantage! Would your basic 7ft medium spinning rod with appropriate line spooled get me by for jigging for pompano? 

I have a co worker loaning me a surf rod for my bottom rig and I was hoping to get by with a rod I already own for jigging. 

Trying to make this cost effective!  gonna tie up some bottom rigs on 20lb test n am tieing don't Buck tail jigs before I go to. Any advise on hooks? I'm thinking size 1 circle hooks?


----------



## NCbassattack

Sounds like you're ready. I don't use circle hooks myself. I use hooks one may use for panfish, they work well. For red drum, I use 3/0 Owner wide gaps. Fish minnows on them Carolina rigged. It works well. We caught red drum at Cherry Grove in the bays and inlets like it was going out of style! Most ran between 3-12 pounds.
If you want REALLY BIG red drum ya gotta fish NC!
Oh. The fresh shrimp works better than jigs for pompano.


----------



## colonel594

Thanks for everything, dunno if I'll be able to get ahold of fresh shrimp? Assuming you have to set traps?


----------



## NCbassattack

Go to any grocery store. The best are the small ones. Shrimp just like you'd eat yourself! My wife bought me a pound of peeled shrimp. I caught fish like crazy. Just make sure it's not cooked.


----------



## PACC

Wanted to thank everyone on the advice and give you a fishing update from our trip. I never made it out on a boat but had a blast fishing at Cherry Grove Pier and the canals behind our rental. We actually backed right up to the canal so any time I felt like it I could drop a line out back. We caught croakers, flounder, bullheads, and spotted trout. I also bought a cast net and had almost as much fun catching baitfish and shrimp as I had fishing with them! On the Cherry Grove Pier we caught croakers, pinfish, sharks and bluefish. We caught nothing big but had a great time.

Almost forgot- one of the trips to the pier we saw a big shark. Maybe 5-6 footer and it was cruising right on the beach in about 2 feet of water. Pretty spooky and we didn't tell the wives until we got back home to Ohio. They would have never gotten in the water if we told them. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Doboy

Thanks very much PACC

I found it.

I'm looking for a rental, and would love to hear more about yours.
Where it's located? Is it close to the ocean, or waterway inlets,,, how far from that pier? I've been searching, calling, emailing for a week now, with no little/ no luck.
Maybe you would be kind enough to send me a PM with the info,,, & or a contact, we could talk about it?
Thanks


----------



## NCbassattack

Notice to all heading down here or SC. There have been numerous shark sitings in the surf, some of the dangerous bull shark. My son and I had one swim by our feet while surf fishing. Got a pic of the five foot shark.


----------



## ostbucks98

Ive visited the ocean a couple weeks a year since I was about 6 and then lived at Gulfport Mississippi for about 6 months and I seen more sharks in one week at Myrtle last year then everywhere else combined,lol.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy

NCbassattack said:


> Notice to all heading down here or SC. There have been numerous shark sitings in the surf, some of the dangerous bull shark. My son and I had one swim by our feet while surf fishing. Got a pic of the five foot shark.
> View attachment 101181



Thanks BC,,, I hope we get into some of those sharks.
Sounds like 2 years ago at Emerald Isle. There were sharks everywhere, but I don't know enough about them to tell the difference when they are in the surf/water,,, specially when they are 10' away and we're running backwards!!! 
I'd say that the 5 of us had maybe a dozen on and never landed any.
They broke our 35# & 65# braid! 
After setting the hook, they came out of the water like a porpoise. What a ball.


----------



## bad luck

Doboy said:


> Thanks BC,,, I hope we get into some of those sharks.
> Sounds like 2 years ago at Emerald Isle. There were sharks everywhere, but I don't know enough about them to tell the difference when they are in the surf/water,,, specially when they are 10' away and we're running backwards!!!
> I'd say that the 5 of us had maybe a dozen on and never landed any.
> They broke our 35# & 65# braid!
> After setting the hook, they came out of the water like a porpoise. What a ball.



I'm down here at OKI 1/3 of the year, and the folks that shark fish make us all look bad. What I mean by that is, you have tourists chumming/fishing for shark, 20 yards away from kids swimming. Now I doubt any of us here would allow our kids to hop in a swimming pool full of sharks, but it's ridiculous the amount of people I see doing this.
Then to top it off, when they do catch 1 , they wear it out til it dies, then leaves them on beach or they wash back Up at hi tide.
It's a hot button down here now, as the ordinances change in the off seasons for next tourist season next summer. I know of a few places that will be ticketing for shark fishing in the general beach areas next summer.


----------

